

Major difference: With Google+ you can discover, with Facebook you cannot - petar
http://popalg.org/google+-discover

======
auxbuss
The proof of the pudding will be when the real world arrives on G+. At the
moment I'm interacting with my usual gang of geeks, and political and media
moguls that I mainly interact with on twitter. When, perhaps if, the facebook
crowd arrive, then things will get interesting.

I'm really looking forward to when this happens.

------
SmartFone
Yes! I didn't think I would say this, considering Google's track record of
social in the past, but Google+ actually is quite compelling.

It combines the discoverability/accesibility of Twitter with the social
networking of Facebook and adds some original, useful spin.

A competitive niche, so we'll see what happens, of course.

